# [nvidia] configuration de xorg.conf

## niin

Salut

je suis actuellement en train d'essayer des jeux sur mon pc pour les fois ou je vais bien evidemment m'ennuyer entre deux trucs a faire, et pour le moment j'ai pu en tester quelqu'uns, dont le tuxracer qui rame a mort. J'ai une gforce FX5200 et comme je suis une grosse burne en config de matos, je me demandais ce qu'il fallait ajouter dans le fichier de conf Xorg pour que ma carte sois correctement utilisee pour la 3D, donc si vous avez moyen de m'aider ou m'aiguiller vers une page, je serais content, parce que mes recherches sous google, elle n'ont pas donné les resultats ecomptés.

----------

## niin

Autant pour moi, ya a peu pres tout ce que je peux vouloir trouver sur le site de nvidia  :p

Mais je met pas resolu ; comme ca si j'ai des soucis jviendrais vous demander  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## niin

bah voila j'ai deja une question :

quand ils disent "boolean", faut mettre on/off ou yes/no ? ^^

----------

## billiob

tu peux mettre, par exemple dans mon xorg.conf :

```
    Option "NoLogo" "on"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"
```

Sinon, pour installer, les drivers comme ceci :

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

Modifier le xorg.conf. 

bien mettre 

```
    Driver "nvidia"
```

à la place de :

```
    Driver "nv"
```

décommenter le : 

```
#    Load       "glx"
```

en :

```
    Load       "glx"
```

puis un petit

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

et tu rédémarre X

----------

## Adrien

 *niin wrote:*   

> bah voila j'ai deja une question :
> 
> quand ils disent "boolean", faut mettre on/off ou yes/no ? ^^

 

----------

## Trevoke

on met true/false  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Putain j'hallucine  :Confused: 

Bon....grillé mais c'est de la triche!  :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

Attends, je t'ai donne 10 minutes pour verifier ton post lol!

----------

## niin

 *billiob wrote:*   

> tu peux mettre, par exemple dans mon xorg.conf :
> 
> ```
>     Option "NoLogo" "on"
> 
> ...

 

j'avais deja tout ca lors de l'install de la carte mais j'ai remarque la en testant des jeux que ca rame a mort ; donc je sais pas s'il faut ajouter des options de configurations ou non. et finalement la doc sur le site de nvidia parle pas de config 3D mais juste d'options du style twinview ou stereo. :/

----------

## blasserre

```
        Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1" # [<bool>]
```

si tu as activé Composite dans xorg.conf

ceci dit pour les booleans je crois qu'on met un peu ce qu'on veut...  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : ouais, je me limite à ce que dit Enlight juste en dessous en fait !Last edited by blasserre on Wed Apr 06, 2005 7:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Enlight

il me semble juste que true=1 et false=0, mais rien d'autre.

----------

## billiob

Et que donne glxinfo ?

----------

## niin

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Et que donne glxinfo ?

 

ca me fait "ERROR : unable to open display"

d'ailleurs j'ai ca a chaque fois que je veux ouvrir depuis xterm un programme qui utilise une interface graphique ; je dois a chaque fois passer par le menu (fluxbox)

----------

## fb99

tu n'aurais pas par hasard l'option X compostie activé?!

----------

## blasserre

 *niin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ca me fait "ERROR : unable to open display"
> 
> d'ailleurs j'ai ca a chaque fois que je veux ouvrir depuis xterm un programme qui utilise une interface graphique ; je dois a chaque fois passer par le menu (fluxbox)

 

c'est normal si tu lances une appli en root (dans xterm) dans une session X ouverte par un utilisateur non root.

----------

## niin

meme en lancant en root ca ne marche pas.

pour l'option composite je ne sais pas, j'ai rien ajoute comme option donc je dois tout avoir par defaut.

----------

## wip

et si en root tu fais lsmod, vois-tu le module nvidia, aussi il faut faire something like opengl-update (regarde le howto ou la doc sur gentoo).

patrick

----------

## niin

le module est bien lance, et j'ai toujours le logo au demarrage de X.

----------

## billiob

Est-ce que tu peux nous poster (peut-être pas sur le forum( enfin, j'en sais trop rien), ça risque d'être long)  tes :

- /etc/X11/xorg.conf

- /var/log/Xorg.log

----------

## niin

xorg.conf

Xorg.0.log

Voila !

----------

## billiob

Que se passe-t-il si tu commentes ceci :

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

>     SubSection  "extmod"
> 
>       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension
> 
>     EndSubSection

 

Sinon, tout le reste est à peu près semblable à ce que j'ai.

----------

## niin

il faut pas le laisser ?

----------

